# Canon 1d x no longer showing on retailers web's



## photogy67 (Feb 9, 2012)

Unless I am mistaken, the Canon 1d x spec is no longer showing on BH Photo or Calumet etc web for pre-order and they have been removed from their webs. They were showing up until a few days ago! When I contacted BHP, the assistant was not even aware that they had been removed and could not explain why.

Perhaps they are having production problems??


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 9, 2012)

You have never been able to pre-order a 1DX on the B&H or Adorama site. 

However, its right there on the web site.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_EOS_Digital.html


----------



## photogy67 (Feb 9, 2012)

Calumet were taking phone orders as i placed on a while ago. That BHP link you sent works but click 'go' when the page appears and it disappears. Also try to do a new search and 1d x appears in the drop box, click 'go' and nothing shows.

it was also showing at other retailers webs until a few days ago and now nothing.


----------



## bvukich (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh, this can only mean one thing...

1Dx MkII ;D


----------



## distant.star (Feb 9, 2012)

bvukich said:


> Oh, this can only mean one thing...
> 
> 1Dx MkII ;D




FINALLY!

I feel like I've been waiting for years. Things are starting to come together now. I was talking to a guy in a bar the other night and he said the 1Dx MkII was mentioned on a Thai Web site he was reading.

Any speculation on announcement date?


----------



## photogy67 (Feb 9, 2012)

whilst thai websites can be fun to surf...it probably means they are having some production issues


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 9, 2012)

photogy67 said:


> Calumet were taking phone orders as i placed on a while ago. That BHP link you sent works but click 'go' when the page appears and it disappears. Also try to do a new search and 1d x appears in the drop box, click 'go' and nothing shows.
> 
> it was also showing at other retailers webs until a few days ago and now nothing.



It sounds like a computer issue, they all appear fine for me. Try a different computer, its always a possibility.


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 9, 2012)

bvukich said:


> Oh, this can only mean one thing...
> 
> 1Dx MkII ;D



GRRRR! Beat me to it!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 9, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> However, its right there on the web site.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_EOS_Digital.html



Yes, they didn't delete the product page. But they de-indexed that page from the search engine. Type "Canon EOS 1D X" into the search field (or click here), and the only Canon product you get is the WFT-E6A (which you _can_ preorder, not that it will do you much good without the 1D X). Type the B&H number ("CAE1DX") or the Canon model number ("5253B002") into the search field on the B&H site, you get nothing. Same thing at Adorama.


----------



## Arkarch (Feb 9, 2012)

1Dx MkII doesnt follow the new scheme.

Its got to be the 1DxX!


(beaten enough?)


----------



## thepancakeman (Feb 9, 2012)

Arkarch said:


> 1Dx MkII doesnt follow the new scheme.
> 
> Its got to be the 1DxX!
> 
> ...



I hate the specs on the 1DXX, I'm switching to the Nikon D5!


----------



## iaind (Feb 9, 2012)

thepancakeman said:


> Arkarch said:
> 
> 
> > 1Dx MkII doesnt follow the new scheme.
> ...



i want to see specs of MMXII bodies


----------

